# Renal Calculus



## Peppermint (Mar 19, 2008)

I am trying to figure out how to code a removal of renal calculus.  They do this transurethral.  The crosswalk for removal of a ureteral calculus says 00918 but in italics says "Report alternate code 00862 when calculus involves kidney or upper 1/3 of ureter." We have always used 00910.  Which is correct? 
Thanks 
Patti


----------



## racheleporterwilliams (Mar 19, 2008)

*renal calculus*

try 00918 this is correct



Peppermint said:


> I am trying to figure out how to code a removal of renal calculus.  They do this transurethral.  The crosswalk for removal of a ureteral calculus says 00918 but in italics says "Report alternate code 00862 when calculus involves kidney or upper 1/3 of ureter." We have always used 00910.  Which is correct?
> Thanks
> Patti


----------

